# Computerforum LOGO - your opinion.



## jancz3rt

Hey guys I would be interested in what you think of the computerforum logo that is currently in the top-left corner. Do you like it? Would you like it changed? Would you suggest a better alternative? It's your call.

JAN


----------



## 691175002

It looks nice but I don't know if a computer case is the best choice.  It mainly dosn't fit in because this is not a computer modding forum and the case on the logo looks a little crazy.  It should be changed to something different.  If you want to stay with a case a slightly more professional looking one would be preferable.

Otherwise a 3d logo might be nicer.


----------



## flame1117

We need a better one : )


----------



## Hello

I think it looks pretty cool.


----------



## The Astroman

I would think a new logo would be cool, like 691175002 said, a 3D logo would be ultra cool! BTW, who made it?


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hmmm*

I do not know who made it but I laso think a better looking 3D logo woul be nice. However, we need to hear the opinion of the bosses of this forum. Keep posting your opinions....

JAN


----------



## ian

Well I am not going to have a competition and be forced to chose a winner which I am not happy with. But consider this as an open offer, if anyone wants to experiment and have a go at designing a logo which uses the same dark blue color scheme and matches the existing size requirements of what is currently there, I would pay US$40 via paypal.com the same as was paid for the webdesignforum.com logo. But like I said, I am not putting a time limit or will be forced to chose a winner. It is more a case of, if I like something more than what is currently there, I will pay the person US$40 and change the current logo.


----------



## ian

what is currently there clearly says 'computer forum' I dont want something that looks trendy but is hard to read, as the name of the site is important to get across and help people remember.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yeah..*

I definitely agree with you on that. I was not referring to the text. I meant that little picture on the left of it. That's what I do not really like. This seems like a nice offer from you. I will try my best to come up with alternatives.

JAN


----------



## iLL-Faded

need a new layout


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*

Keep it down to the logo please.

JAN


----------



## 691175002

Il see what I can cook up in fireworks...
Btw, what is the current size in pixles (im guessing 50-75 high and 400-600 long...)
And what is the top and bottem color of the gradient (in hexadecimal would be preferred)


----------



## dave597

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Keep it down to the logo please.
> 
> JAN


k the logo: never really noticed it its just been in the background, colours nice, looks kinda techie font with a random thing on the left of it.

maybe change it to a picture of a computer, u know like the my computer icon but better, also computer forum could be done in a different style make it a bit more noticable


----------



## Geoff

I agree, the logo does look a little out dated (im not talking about the case itself), but i would have no clue what should go there instead.  I will think of something and post it if i find something.  So Ian, your going to pay $40 for just a picture someone found on google? lol, i can see if it included the whole top banner, not sure about just a logo, but i would be happy if i got $40


----------



## ian

I am not paying US$40 for a picture, that I can cut and resize in two minutes, the idea was to change the current logo that is there, that is image and text image. 
The current header image is approximately 410 wide by 40 pixels high.
The gradient image used is attached, but that can be changed.
As I said before, I am not going to change it unless it is better than what is currently there, and easy to read.


----------



## Geoff

oh, because in the previous posts i read that someone didnt want the text to be changed, only the logo (which is the computer now).  Thanks for clearing that up ian.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*



			
				geoff5093 said:
			
		

> oh, because in the previous posts i read that someone didnt want the text to be changed, only the logo (which is the computer now).  Thanks for clearing that up ian.



YEAH I GUESS THAT WAS ME. Anyway...so both the text and the picture would constitute the logo. Nice... I am gonna get started on it.

JAN


----------



## apj101

look forward to see it jancz3rt


----------



## Cromewell

http://www.37signals.com/enormicom/index.html this site has good logo ideas and slogans (if you can't tell the site is making fun of all the unoriginal logos and slogans out there)


----------



## 691175002

I was digging around on my computer and found some abstract stuff. It would be easy to add Computer Forum and change it to blue but what do you guys think first?

The only problem I can forsee is that it might be difficult to match this style with the cleanness of the forum.

Edit: I just did it in blue anyways...I dont see why i didn't just do it in blue the first time.  It looks better to me.
http://http//www.computerforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=521


----------



## apj101

691175002 said:
			
		

> I was digging around on my computer and found some abstract stuff. It would be easy to add Computer Forum and change it to blue but what do you guys think first?
> 
> The only problem I can forsee is that it might be difficult to match this style with the cleanness of the forum.
> 
> Edit: I just did it in blue anyways...I dont see why i didn't just do it in blue the first time.  It looks better to me.
> http://http//www.computerforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=521



whilst good, i do believe that ian was looking for something a bit less abstract


----------



## geranimo://

Yeah, and I'd say only that computer pic should change, the rest is nice


----------



## jancz3rt

*My Go!*

Here is my stuff:















JAN


----------



## jancz3rt

*My Go! 2*


----------



## jancz3rt

*My Go! 3*


----------



## jancz3rt

*My Go! 4*






And how it would look:






SORRY FOR POSTING TOO MANY... but it extends choice.

JAN


----------



## apj101

quite nice, i like post #25, image 4 best


----------



## ian

I think post 24 image 1 looks the best of those.


----------



## geranimo://

ian said:
			
		

> I think post 24 image 1 looks the best of those.


Same here, the light blue in the others doesnt fit, and this way it still looks a bit like now, but better


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*

Haha...you guys liek the ones that I thought were the worse. Oh well.... . I will make more of the first type.

JAN


----------



## Charlie7940

Maybe I'm kinda lame but I like the ones in post #23 the best   Anyway, nice job jan...I think they all are great.


----------



## Lorand

How about this one:






Hehe, just kidding...


----------



## ian

I like that one...


----------



## Scrat

Very cool Lorand


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hmmm*

Looks very good Lorand. Nice design. Whoi would have thought of something that simple but yet so good?

JAN


----------



## Lorand

But that was only a joke...  
Besides, that logo is already outdated, since fewer and fewer users will ever see a DOS-prompt and most of them have no clue what it is.


----------



## The Astroman

I like it... Who cares if it's outdated, it's flashy, and it really corresponds to computers... I vote FOR.


----------



## Lorand

Ok, if you liked it, here's an updated version too:


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yeah nice one *

I like this one better as well. Could you try a different font?

JAN


----------



## Lorand

I tried different font faces, but this one proved to be the closest to the system font without being pixelated.


----------



## The Astroman

Very good. Let's put this one up...


----------



## OS Dragon

I have never really paid any attention to the title. I know its there and that all that matters (to me). Funny think is... I never noticed the computer case  A change would be nice. What if there was a feature that allows the individual user to change it to there liking i.e. skin change.


----------



## 691175002

I don't know if an animated logo would fit.  I find that things that flash or move are annoying when you are trying to read and it may make the logo look more like a banner ad.


----------



## Lorand

I agree. I made that logo just for fun, but it began to annoy me too...


----------



## sidthereal

to be honest, i didnt even observe it!


----------



## Lax

Lorand said:
			
		

> Ok, if you liked it, here's an updated version too:



I love that thing, but like said, people wouldn't understand the DOS references. (Then again who cares, it looks great   ) Keep the non-animated one though, looks better.


----------



## Adam Warren

thats amazign, i would never of thought of that lol


----------



## The-Llamalizer

k third damned time i had to change these, but i think its right now:


----------



## jancz3rt

Lorand said:
			
		

>



This one is...in my opinion, the best of all.

JAN


----------



## Lorand

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> This one is...in my opinion, the best of all.


Thank you!


----------



## dragon2309

I fancy a bash at this, do you guys have some kind of slogan or catch phrase that can be added?

**EDIT**--> Uploaded some ideas for you to look at. What ya think???

http://www.simplytrue.co.uk/miscpics/ideas.jpg


----------



## 691175002

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> I fancy a bash at this, do you guys have some kind of slogan or catch phrase that can be added?
> 
> **EDIT**--> Uploaded some ideas for you to look at. What ya think???
> 
> http://www.simplytrue.co.uk/miscpics/ideas.jpg



There is one major problem with them... Can you spot it?

They wont work.  Look at where the current logo is, it will look really odd if the processor just dissapears and the gradient goes on.


----------



## dragon2309

_*ah balls*_, i'll have a rethink in an hour or so, bit busy at the moment.


----------



## tomb08uk

I think im going to have a go too.


----------



## tomb08uk

This kind of idea with the layout of the font maybe but more design obviosuly

WHta you think?


----------



## dragon2309

Aaaah, a different approach to it yet again, keep changing and building and it could be very good.


----------



## dragon2309

Ok heres my updated ones, take a look..... post back

www.simplytrue.co.uk/miscpics/ideas2.jpg


----------



## 691175002

Thats better.  I like #5 myself.


----------



## dragon2309

thanks for your input, you like them with a stroke around the edge then?


----------



## 691175002

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> thanks for your input, you like them with a stroke around the edge then?


Yup.  The only thing is that it is pretty much the current one with a processor instead of a case.  If you could add something more it may be nicer...


----------



## The-Llamalizer

heres another go at it from me:


----------



## Bunchofstuff

*My First 4 trys...*

1 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



^Thats the one I like the best

2 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tell me which one you like ( if any ) and I can make it better...or sudjest a image to replace the monitors..thanks
EDIT: sorry about the size , didnt kno that they would be that big


----------



## dragon2309

i need some help with this one, ive got the basics done but there is an empty space at the top and im not sure as to what to put there. Any ideas, image located here:

www.simplytrue.co.uk/miscpics/test1.jpg


----------



## The-Llamalizer

bunchofstuff, you liked my idea of using moniters did you?


----------



## Lorand

The-Llamalizer said:
			
		

> bunchofstuff, you liked my idea of using moniters did you?


Wow, plagiarism?


----------



## Bunchofstuff

The-Llamalizer said:
			
		

> bunchofstuff, you liked my idea of using moniters did you?


lol, I just glanced threw the pages, sorry about that, at least there a little bit different, and that was really the only pic on google that looked any good  up there... im working on some different ones now 

EDIT: ahh...i suck at photoshop   i'm givin up


----------



## The-Llamalizer

Bunchofstuff said:
			
		

> lol, I just glanced threw the pages, sorry about that, at least there a little bit different, and that was really the only pic on google that looked any good  up there... im working on some different ones now
> 
> EDIT: ahh...i suck at photoshop   i'm givin up



i really dont mind. and btw, i suck at ps too, but i think that the second on i made (the first was in fireworks) was perty good. [afterschoolspecialcomment]so even if u do suck, just try and somehting good might come out of it[/afterschoolspecialcomment]


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*

Often what may seem as the worst to a designer actually turns out to be the most desired by others. Keep that in mind and keep on designing. If not winning, at least you have fun.

JAN


----------



## Hello

What demensions please? I will take a go at it I suppose.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

410x40 it was posted on like page 2 or 3 i think.


----------



## Hello

Well, I didn't feel like looking .


----------



## Hello




----------



## The-Llamalizer

no one else has any to post? we still dont ahve a new logo.


----------



## foxshox

*hmm*

i am a "graphic artist" i guess you could say, i dont feel like reading through the posts, but i could definatley make something, if you want something 3d, i can also do that, just give me some ideas, and ill see what i can come up with.. a private message with all this info would be nice, since i will probably forget


----------



## dragon2309

i need some help with this one, ive got the basics done but there is an empty space at the top and im not sure as to what to put there. Any ideas, image located here:

www.simplytrue.co.uk/miscpics/test1.jpg


----------



## foxshox

its hard to do something with such a small height, but i tried, and just fyi, the computer is 3d( not a cutout, i actually made it), it just got so small, its hard to tell.. if it were bigger, it would be a hell of alot cooler looking.. also does it have to match the current header gradient?
new one


----------



## Hello

Mine's the coolest...


----------



## 691175002

Here is an interactive logo I made in flash:
http://jupiter.walagata.com/w/mectronno1/Untitled-1.htm
It is a bit big so I can put a pre-loader on if you guys like it.


----------



## jjsevdt

Perhaps there could be a contest or something of the sort for people to submit their own ideas.


----------



## dragon2309

Its too flashy, i like things that are more simple and sleek rather than in your face all the time


----------



## The-Llamalizer

691175002 said:
			
		

> Here is an interactive logo I made in flash:
> http://jupiter.walagata.com/w/mectronno1/Untitled-1.htm
> It is a bit big so I can put a pre-loader on if you guys like it.



man i wish i didnt have such _*limited*_ skills is flash, dreamweaver and fireworks


----------



## ian

691175002 said:
			
		

> Here is an interactive logo I made in flash:
> http://jupiter.walagata.com/w/mectronno1/Untitled-1.htm
> It is a bit big so I can put a pre-loader on if you guys like it.


I know [tab] one of the administrators here would like that one.


----------



## Geoff

that looks cool, i cant do that in flash, lol, barely know how to use it.


----------



## 691175002

I have to admit that what dragon said is pretty true when you look at it so here is a less flashy version: http://jupiter.walagata.com/w/mectronno1/ComputerForum2.swf
Here is a smoother version of it (higher frame rate and the effect is done a bit differently):
http://jupiter.walagata.com/w/mectronno1/ComputerForum3.swf
It is not on a webpage so it will take up the entire browser but because it is all vector so it can be scaled however you want.

Flash is a bit hard to get started in but once you understand the syntax it becomes easy to make anything provided you know some math.

This was just some hit checking to detect how close the mouse is to the dot than changing the position randomly based on the information.

onClipEvent (load) {
    x_pos = this._x;
    y_pos = this._y;
}
onClipEvent (enterFrame) {
    this._x = x_pos;
    this._y = y_pos;
    if (x_pos<(_root.mouse._x+10)) {
        if (x_pos>(_root.mouse._x-10)) {
            if (y_pos<(_root.mouse._y+10)) {
                if (y_pos>(_root.mouse._y-10)) {
                    this._x = x_pos-1+(random(20)/10);
                    this._y = y_pos-1+(random(20)/10);
                }
            }
        }
    }
    if (x_pos<(_root.mouse._x+6)) {
        if (x_pos>(_root.mouse._x-6)) {
            if (y_pos<(_root.mouse._y+6)) {
                if (y_pos>(_root.mouse._y-6)) {
                    this._x = x_pos-2+(random(20)/5);
                    this._y = y_pos-2+(random(20)/5);
                }
            }
        }
    }
    if (x_pos<(_root.mouse._x+3)) {
        if (x_pos>(_root.mouse._x-3)) {
            if (y_pos<(_root.mouse._y+3)) {
                if (y_pos>(_root.mouse._y-3)) {
                    this._x = x_pos-5+(random(20)/2);
                    this._y = y_pos-5+(random(20)/2);
                }
            }
        }
    }
}
Lol it dosent like tabs so the code looks a bit odd but thats ok.
It looks complex but it is pretty easy if you read it.

Btw, what are the color values for the gradient. I know mine are a bit too bright. If you could give them to me in hexadecimal it would be nice but RGB is fine too.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

errr... this thread keeps dying before we can get a new logo. arr!1


----------



## jancz3rt

Here are my entries yet again (this time different):















JAN


----------



## jancz3rt

*Continued *









I have designed a little CF thing instead of the case. I just can't chose the right font for the words Computer Forum.

JAN


----------



## dragon2309

i need some help with this one, ive got the basics done but there is an empty space at the top and im not sure as to what to put there. Any ideas, image located here:

www.simplytrue.co.uk/miscpics/test1.jpg


----------



## Hello

Eh....


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*

Here comes my newest edit:






JAN


----------



## dyserq

Yea i think that it needs a change to be honest
As a matter of fact, i am going to try to make one right after i get my main computer back


----------



## spacedude89

heres my first attempt, i can make it better, and im going to try some different stuff...


----------



## dyserq

Hey thats pretty good 
Did you use photoshop for that? Cause thats what i use for all my digital imaging
I still haven't found the time to make one myself, been busy with this essay i'm doing on the history of computers and the difference between science and technology
Woot, i've almost finished


----------



## spacedude89




----------



## dynamitecid99

this is what i got:






it looks cooler with that tiling effect all the way across, but then it wouldn't fit with the rest of the thing across the top. but if you want me to i can create something that goes all the way across


----------



## dyserq

Hmm ... that looks cool
I made one below its very basic though
Me gonna try again later


----------



## dragon2309

dyserq, that looks pretty good, possibly the best one i've seen so far, nice one.


----------



## apj101

it good, more spooky than ian is looking for i feel.


----------



## dragon2309

i dont think its spooky just a bit too modern for this forum. Perhaps experiment with different type faces and see how it turns out.


----------



## dragon2309

another idea, what ya think??


----------



## Cromewell

Hmm I think that one is pretty good, if photoshop wasn't so retarded I would try making one...maybe I will anyway MS Paint to the rescue


----------



## dragon2309

I refined it a bit and got rid of some white blobs in the middle of the words

Went crazy with neon glow there:


----------



## jancz3rt

*heya*

I really like these . They are cool.

JAN


----------



## dyserq

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> I refined it a bit and got rid of some white blobs in the middle of the words
> 
> Went crazy with neon glow there:



Dam those are very good


----------



## dyserq

Cromewell said:
			
		

> Hmm I think that one is pretty good, if photoshop wasn't so retarded I would try making one...maybe I will anyway MS Paint to the rescue



Just interested, but why do you think Photoshop is a retard ? 
I mean, its like the universal photo and image editor.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

dyserq said:
			
		

> Just interested, but why do you think Photoshop is a retard ?
> I mean, its like the universal photo and image editor.



theres also good old fireworks (which i personally love) but thats gonna fizzle now that adobe and macromedia merged or w/e they call it.


----------



## spacedude89

how about,   

ComputerForum.com    "The place you go when you need to know"


----------



## Lorand

spacedude89 said:
			
		

> how about,
> 
> ComputerForum.com "The place you go when you need to know"


I like it!  

And how about this slogan for the forum rules section:
"At this forum Praetor is the man... behave or else he'll give you a ban."


----------



## spacedude89

haha, yep


----------



## dragon2309

> Dam those are very good



Thank you, any improvement suggestions at all??


----------



## dragon2309

Heres another one.....

Anyone have any comments. This thread keeps dying so make it snappy guys.


----------



## dragon2309

This is the one above just with a added extra bit!!!!


----------



## dragon2309

and also this one in case you liked it better with the logo on the left hand side, i changed the background texture image aswell, any suggestions or preferences so far.....






*EDIT* i apologise for posting so many but im trying to keep this thread from dying and alos i ahve a lot of ideas so i thought i wud spread them out a lot.

*UPDATE*

Heres another one aswell, put a light tine to the left edge of the CF logo:


----------



## jancz3rt

*heya*

I like the idea of the transition from the left to the right on the above two. Other than that, I think they look good.

JAN


----------



## dragon2309

cheers jan, anymore from you yet, your last few were pretty good too


----------



## dragon2309

Wheres IAN got to these days, im sure he should be around here saying what he likes and doesnt. IAN, come back, we need your input or we just keep churning out the same old rubbish over and over again.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

heres two from me with a play on the c: drive:












BTW, the color white on my images in photoshop is slightly yellow, and its warping my perception of my images and such. is this normal, or is it a problem? if so, anyone know the fix?


----------



## DanLatimer

i like yours with the lens flare dragon i will make one to put up some time when i get a chance


----------



## dragon2309

thanks Dan, still no word from Ian yet, i wonder where he is. anyone fancy dropping him a PM to check this thread out???


----------



## apj101

> thanks Dan, still no word from Ian yet, i wonder where he is. anyone fancy dropping him a PM to check this thread out???


dont worry ian will be along soon.

I like the idea of post #117, using the [C:] part is very good, may give the impression that we deal soley with windows though (but i doubt it)


----------



## dragon2309

yes the C: idea is pretty good, not sure about the sketchy grainy hard drive icon though, doesnt quite finish it off well, try out some different images with better detail in them


----------



## Cromewell

I followed the important Logo rules from here   http://www.37signals.com/enormicom/index.html


----------



## Lorand

Cromewell said:
			
		

>


We have a winner!


----------



## dyserq

The-Llamalizer said:
			
		

> theres also good old fireworks (which i personally love) but thats gonna fizzle now that adobe and macromedia merged or w/e they call it.



Noooooo ...
I hate firework
Photoshop is the BEST and always will be !


----------



## ian

I like the following logo's





but not too keen on any animation

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I like this one, not sure about the font





--------------------------------------------------------------------------

This one is not bad, but the background looks funny





--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Some of your entries are quite good too dragon, dont like the cracked effect background.
As I said at the start, this is not a logo competition in the usual way, it is more a case if someone creates something much better than what is currently there, and Praetor needs to agree to changing it as well, then the logo will be changed and of course the winning entry will be paid.


----------



## dragon2309

Hi ian, did you like the background to the one in #112 at all or was that another miss, just so i can get an idea of where to go next


----------



## apj101

this one is great!


----------



## dragon2309

i cant see the attraction to that. i think its plain and lifeless, especially if you choose a non anim,ated version like ian said.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

ian said:
			
		

> I like the following logo's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but not too keen on any animation
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I like this one, not sure about the font
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This one is not bad, but the background looks funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Some of your entries are quite good too dragon, dont like the cracked effect background.
> As I said at the start, this is not a logo competition in the usual way, it is more a case if someone creates something much better than what is currently there, and Praetor needs to agree to changing it as well, then the logo will be changed and of course the winning entry will be paid.



ill change the background to the normal gradient, and work on making the HDD icon not so pixelated.

EDIT: alright, normal gradient, and less pixelated looking HDD (i hope)


----------



## jancz3rt

Here's mine with a "better font". I am also attaching a PSD file for conveniece for you to experiment with fonts that you think work best.











PSD: http://www.cz3rt.com/cool6.psd

JAN


----------



## dyserq

> and of course the winning entry will be paid.



Oo ... will we get paid ?!


----------



## Charlie7940

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Here's mine with a "better font". I am also attaching a PSD file for conveniece for you to experiment with fonts that you think work best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSD: http://www.cz3rt.com/cool6.psd
> 
> JAN



I really like the second one there.  Nice font and logo design...nice job jan


----------



## dragon2309

Jan yours look really good, well done.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

bump to keep this alive.


----------



## dragon2309

I dont have any more entries, i need input to give me ideas. Jans look pretty cool though, perhaps we should go with one of those ones


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*

Thanks....I think more people should take part. After all, as IAN said, he will not change it just for the sake of changing it but because he would feel it would be a better alternative. It would be nice to hear some more input from the masters .

JAN


----------



## The-Llamalizer

ya, ian needs to come and take a look at the latest batch of logos that have been posted, then maybe there'll be some more activity.


----------



## dragon2309

Is it just me or is there really not much scope to work around with the current colour scheme, its really limiting, as i said earlier, ive ran out of ideas.


----------



## Lorand

Ok, let's revitalise this thread. Here are my new creations:


----------



## apj101

i really think the first one
the second is a mind f**k


----------



## Lorand

Hehe, both were just jokes.  
(In fact I like the good old logo of this forum.)


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*



			
				Lorand said:
			
		

> Ok, let's revitalise this thread. Here are my new creations:



Smart ideas Lorand . I certainly like the idea behind the first one with the circuitry and stuff. That's a go go. 

JAN


----------



## dragon2309

> the second is a mind f**k



Heh, what a description!!


----------



## Lorand

And another one, just for fun:


----------



## The-Llamalizer

i think a logo thats a "mind f**k" is exactly wat this place needs


----------



## dragon2309

Lorand, where are you getting all of those circuit schematic's from, i have an idea and would like to incorporate them into it.


----------



## Lorand

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> Lorand, where are you getting all of those circuit schematic's from, i have an idea and would like to incorporate them into it.


To steal my ideas??? No way!!!

Just kidding...  You can find them easily on Google.


----------



## Cromewell

I kind of like the binary logic one.  It'd be neat if yuo could get the end product to be Computer Forum


----------



## dragon2309

bump


----------



## Lorand

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> bump


That was a very intelligent post...


----------



## dragon2309

> That was a very intelligent post...



No, the whole point of it was to keep the thread alive so that the quest for a new logo can continue, people will forget about it if the thread slips away into the depths of read threads.


----------



## Buzz1927

Lorand said:
			
		

> That was a very intelligent post...


Trying to get to a thousand, I think.
Edit: Already made it, I see.


----------



## Lorand

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> No, the whole point of it was to keep the thread alive so that the quest for a new logo can continue, people will forget about it if the thread slips away into the depths of read threads.


No need keeping alive artificially a thread if no more useful posts are put in it.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

i try an whip up another idea sometime tomorrow to keep this going.


----------



## dragon2309

> Typing to reach 1000 i see



WOW, look at that, 1000. I didnt even notice. I will have some more ideas by the end of the week so keep you eyes firmly on the space just above where i'm typing now...


----------



## jancz3rt

Bump - I really wanted to see whether there is anyone else who has some ideas and designs as far as the COFO logo is concerned. I know it has been a long time since this thread has been active, but I still think this forum deserves a better logo for that matter.

JAN


----------



## Crazydude185

sorta wasting alot of time on the on the logo don't you think? I like the way it looks now just sorta plain and simple to much color makes the site look cheezy and not as legit...


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hehe*

I know what you are saying and I know that some designs, including mine were over the top. However, I still think that it simply does not look professional. That's the main problem that I see.

Have a look here, that's what I call a nice job: http://www.webdesignforum.com/

JAN


----------



## dragon2309

wow, i had forgot about this, heres one i knocked up in 10 mins.






dragon2309


----------



## jancz3rt

*good *

Good one Dragon  I like the RAM stick in there...

Here's my go:






JAN


----------



## dragon2309

damn you and your superior photoshop skillz, lol


----------



## computerhakk

Is this offer still up for grabs?


----------



## spacedude89

HOLY CRAP, ITS GODZILLA! 

sorry, i didnt realize it would be that big.....


----------



## dragon2309

he he he, always make sure your at 100% on photoshop zoom tool, too many times have i done that, lol


----------



## Burgon

I got some Ideas.
I got a pic of a chip and one of a blue keyboard.
i'll send a URL in the next post.
I heavent finished it yet.


----------



## Burgon

*simplicity is the answer.*

hey I got something...
...its not very good...
...but its simple...
...and its kinda crap...
...but anyway...
...its here...​





this is the frist one...
i am checking if i got the rigth adress..


----------



## Geoff

Burgon said:
			
		

> [CENTERhey I got something...
> ...its not very good...
> ...but its simple...
> ...and its kinda crap...
> ...but anyway...
> ...its here...[/CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the frist one...
> i am checking if i got the rigth adress..


looks cool, but a bit too big.


----------



## Burgon

*the chip*

That was the first picture i ever posted!
it worked!
woohoo!
by the way the Winter Olimpics begining was just outstanding!
u gotta see it!
back to the subject...
...this is the picture...




this pic is background less so it will have the Computer forum background...

yeah i guess you have to resize the pictures yourself to your size that suits you...


burgon


----------



## Geoff

Burgon, that last pic doesnt show up.


----------



## Burgon

does now...


----------



## i.Angel

The logo is alright... needs to be changed though 

However, I would like the interface to change... like the menu's and buttons i mean... I would like something more futuristic looking since this is a big computer forum, it should look good. Better than generic buttons and menus


----------



## Burgon

spacedude89, Where did u get that font? can u send it or post the URL? i really like it...


----------



## computerhakk

so does anyone know...


			
				computerhakk said:
			
		

> Is this offer still up for grabs?


----------



## dragon2309

it didnt have a clsoing date and ian never declared a halt, so technically its still ongoing and the original offer of a reword is still open

dont hold me to that thoguh, im in no position to start saying stuff lik that.

dragon2309


----------



## spacedude89

Burgon said:
			
		

> spacedude89, Where did u get that font? can u send it or post the URL? i really like it...



http://www.dafont.com/font.php?file...10&text=COMPUTER+FORUM&nb_ppp=10&classt=alpha


----------



## Geoff

spacedude89 said:
			
		

> http://www.dafont.com/font.php?file...10&text=COMPUTER+FORUM&nb_ppp=10&classt=alpha


thats a really cool font, we should use that for the title.


----------



## spacedude89




----------



## spacedude89




----------



## Burgon

I think this entire website needs a design update...
this is really so old design...
its kinda ugly...


----------



## Rambo

Burgon said:
			
		

> I think this entire website needs a design update...
> this is really so old design...
> its kinda ugly...



That's kind of what my opinion of the forum is too... I mean, you browse onto the homepage, and you get lots of grays, and (dark) blues... I think that it is too... dismal? I can't think of a word for it, but in my opinion, it is a bit dull looking (like windows 98 ).

However, with that in mind, it has never stopped me coming to this excellent forum which I visit mostly every day!


----------



## lee101

Rambo said:
			
		

> That's kind of what my opinion of the forum is too... I mean, you browse onto the homepage, and you get lots of grays, and (dark) blues... I think that it is too... dismal? I can't think of a word for it, but in my opinion, it is a bit dull looking (like windows 98 ).
> 
> However, with that in mind, it has never stopped me coming to this excellent forum which I visit mostly every day!


actaully now you've said that i kinda see what you mean, maybe it needs an xp theme, or maybe even vista 

and when i first came here i hadn't a clue what the logo was meant to be, luckily i have learnt to see now!


----------



## Burgon

hows this? my second picture in photoshop!
Oh by the way there is 2 ideas in this picture. the top left one and the one below. they are ment to be seperated.


----------



## Rambo

lee101 said:
			
		

> actaully now you've said that i kinda see what you mean, maybe it needs an xp theme, or maybe even vista
> 
> and when i first came here i hadn't a clue what the logo was meant to be, luckily i have learnt to see now!



I'm glad it's not just me who sees the forum like that. I have thought of the word for it now too! I think it's too *plain!*


----------



## Burgon

well any1 likes my design?
rate it out of 10 please.
just to give me an idea if people like it.
thanks

Burgon


----------



## Burgon

By the way I really like the windows vista idea!
i'll try to make a picture to see how it will look.


burgon


----------



## Ku-sama

firstly, let me say, ill try my hand at designing one, but im not asking for pay, the services of this forum have helped me far beyond $40, i feel like i owe the site something... ill re install CS2 when i get my new harddrives and design a few


----------



## Burgon

NOOOOOO, please try not to beat my design.
thanks


Burgon


----------



## Travo925

I think that practicality should precede the aesthetics of this site...


----------



## dragon2309

> NOOOOOO, please try not to beat my design.
> thanks
> 
> 
> Burgon


Are you joking or are you actually trying to tell people not to excel in photoshop skills cos you want to win.....??

dragon2309


----------



## The Astroman

A little try... I'm a total beginner @ photoshop so judge me accordingly.


----------



## bigsaucybob

Rambo said:
			
		

> I'm glad it's not just me who sees the forum like that. I have thought of the word for it now too! I think it's too *plain!*



i think that is what brings a lot of people to the forum. not having to scroll through pages of people signatures with huge pictures and all. I like the simplicity.


----------



## The Astroman

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> i think that is what brings a lot of people to the forum. not having to scroll through pages of people signatures with huge pictures and all. I like the simplicity.



Amen.


----------



## Burgon

Dragon, that was a little try...
a joke...


Burgon


----------



## spacedude89




----------



## Rambo

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> i think that is what brings a lot of people to the forum. not having to scroll through pages of people signatures with huge pictures and all. I like the simplicity.



Pages of people's signatures? I actually think the idea of not having any images in the signature section a very good one. You already have an avatar...

My point (please bare in mind, it is an OPINION) is that when I come onto this site, you don't see a welcoming colour scheme (again, IMO). I think if the forum has to be livened up a little bit, using some colour, and it wouldn't look so plain, and just a load of text.


----------



## Dr Studly

spacedude89 said:
			
		

>


i like space dudes... except change the colors to like dark blue and dark teal and black


----------



## Dr Studly

Encore4More said:
			
		

> i like space dudes...


...that sounded funny...


----------



## Rambo

Encore4More said:
			
		

> ...that sounded funny...



lol... I'f you'd put the two words together it would of been better.


----------



## bigsaucybob

Rambo said:
			
		

> Pages of people's signatures? I actually think the idea of not having any images in the signature section a very good one. You already have an avatar...
> 
> My point (please bare in mind, it is an OPINION) is that when I come onto this site, you don't see a welcoming colour scheme (again, IMO). I think if the forum has to be livened up a little bit, using some colour, and it wouldn't look so plain, and just a load of text.



IMO, i think that is stupid. People dont come to this forum to look at the pretty colors on our homepage. They come for information about their computer.


----------



## ckfordy

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> IMO, i think that is stupid. People dont come to this forum to look at the pretty colors on our homepage. They come for information about their computer.


 
exactlty.  i dont care about the colors here at all i havent even paid much attention to them.  i think we should just leave it the way it is.


----------



## SFR

Lets stay on topic.

I personally like the current logo.  A few of jancz3rt's designs were very good!  I happened to like Lorands the best:







I quickly read through this thread... ian, from the looks of things.. you have not found a logo you like better than the current logo... have you considered any of the logo's on this thread?


----------



## Rambo

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> IMO, i think that is stupid. People dont come to this forum to look at the pretty colors on our homepage. They come for information about their computer.



Ok, good point. However, yours is irrelevant to mine. I'm not talking about whether people come here to look at pretty colours or not. That's just stupid. The majority of these people on the community register - talk about the problem - hopefully fix it, and never come back again (until another problem arises).

My point is that I think the forum looks plain and should be livened up a little bit so it looks nicer. Despite the fact on whether people come here to get information about their computer, wouldn't it be better if the forum had a nice, welcoming color scheme?

Sticking to your principle of "_People dont come to this forum to look at the pretty colors on our homepage. They come for information about their computer_", why is it then that your computer case it a nice, stylish looking one? I mean, you don't use a computer to admire how good the case looks, do you? You use a computer to access information or what not or the internet, to work, to play games on (the list is endless)...


----------



## dragon2309

thats wll justified rambo, in light of that, i think the forum does need livening up slightly, even if you keep the current blue/darkblue scheme but add sort of highlights to it and enhance it, not a complete overhaul, jsut touchups etc....

to help you on your way i made a quickie......

_________________________________________________________________







_________________________________________________________________


----------



## ckfordy

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> thats wll justified rambo, in light of that, i think the forum does need livening up slightly, even if you keep the current blue/darkblue scheme but add sort of highlights to it and enhance it, not a complete overhaul, jsut touchups etc....
> 
> to help you on your way i made a quickie......
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________________________


 
thats really good dragon that would go good at the top of the page.


----------



## dragon2309

tghanks, i got stuck on what to put as the little logo on the left hand side, perhaps ill change it for some sort of render with CF on it or something


----------



## dragon2309

another from me....


----------



## stalex111

It seems that there are some very interesting photoshop artists here...maybe they could come up with something (Computerhakk?).


----------



## computerhakk

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________________________


nice. although i dont think it'll go nice with the theme we currently have right now and also, you would have to make the whole top bar int the front striped, or it'll look weird. and the theme is mostly white and blue, so and orange would be out of the ordinary, but eye catching.

and... has anyone ever thought of just changing the picture instead? the font in my opinions look good and serves the purpose clearly. just that the image looks like its a case modding site.



			
				stalex111 said:
			
		

> It seems that there are some very interesting photoshop artists here...maybe they could come up with something (Computerhakk?)


haha i would love to, but i just wanted to know if the offer and everything is still up for grabs since this thread was started june of last year. and its obviously that there wasn't a winner/pick from ian yet, but the offer he addressed, if its still good.

if not, it'll probably just end up like all the other threads


----------



## dragon2309

have PM'ed ian to see if offer is still available, awaiting reply now.


----------



## lethalforce

it does need to look more....professional, if you will? lol


----------



## spacedude89

Is there any possibility of enlarging the title bar some, cause i have a really good idea id like to try, i will put it together if i can and post it.


----------



## Rambo

spacedude89 said:
			
		

> Is there any possibility of enlarging the title bar some, cause i have a really good idea id like to try, i will put it together if i can and post it.



Would like to see it...anytime soon, before this topic dries up again


----------



## Burgon

this forum is kinda running out...
i dont think these peole really want to change the logo unless some1 comes up with something really good.


----------



## apj101

Burgon said:
			
		

> this forum is kinda running out...
> i dont think these peole really want to change the logo unless some1 comes up with something really good.


ian will gladly chaneg the logo, and was quite keen to see people ideas, of course the logo will be need to good. 

I agree i like this best


----------



## Rambo

apj101 said:
			
		

> ian will gladly chaneg the logo, and was quite keen to see people ideas, of course the logo will be need to good.
> 
> I agree i like this best



Mmm, I must agree with you there. Although, I would like to see what spacedude89 has up his sleeve...


----------



## spacedude89

when i get home i will, but what i was thinking of was a timeline thingy from a abacus to a modren computer or something......


----------



## ian

As per the outset, the current logo will only be changed if the administrators agree that any proposed logo looks better than what is currently there. Of course, if the logo is changed to one submitted here, then that person will be paid the US$40 via paypal mentioned by me in an earlier post within this thread.


----------



## computerhakk

ian said:
			
		

> As per the outset, the current logo will only be changed if the administrators agree that any proposed logo looks better than what is currently there. Of course, if the logo is changed to one submitted here, then that person will be paid the US$40 via paypal mentioned by me in an earlier post within this thread.


awesome.


----------



## Burgon

Hey guys i just found a new website which has got a cool design. computerforums should take an example of "modern design" and do something like it(different colors ofcourse). the page is http://www.htmlforums.com

also look at the logo.

Burgon


----------



## The Astroman

Burgon said:
			
		

> Hey guys i just found a new website which has got a cool design. computerforums should take an example of "modern design" and do something like it(different colors ofcourse). the page is http://www.htmlforums.com
> 
> also look at the logo.
> 
> Burgon



That is a nice layout + nice GFX, but it doesn't keep a "clean" look and looks too "plasticky".


----------



## Dr Studly

Rambo said:
			
		

> Mmm, I must agree with you there. Although, I would like to see what spacedude89 has up his sleeve...



SPACE DUDES ROCK  

his other one wus tight... but i also like the C:\omputer forum idead


----------



## Burgon

It is a little plasticy and bright but it gives an idea wat a modern design can look like. also another point is, their logo has changed for the valentines logo.
So they updated for valentines. which is nice. and more important is the first impression of the visitor.


Burgon


----------



## Burgon

yea that C:/omputer forum is guite good but it takes a while for some people to understand it.


Burgon

oh andby the way Happy valentines day


----------



## computerhakk

ian said:
			
		

> As per the outset, the current logo will only be changed if the administrators agree that any proposed logo looks better than what is currently there. Of course, if the logo is changed to one submitted here, then that person will be paid the US$40 via paypal mentioned by me in an earlier post within this thread.


will you be willing to put up an animated banner? or ordinary banner only?


----------



## stalex111

Burgon said:
			
		

> yea that C:/omputer forum is guite good but it takes a while for some people to understand it.
> 
> 
> Burgon
> 
> oh andby the way Happy valentines day



Yeah, happy valentines day.
Seriously, i don't think it will take time to understand...
I might do something a bit wierd -it wont have anything to do with computers, it'll be abstract-...wait for it please.


----------



## spacedude89

Burgon said:
			
		

> Hey guys i just found a new website which has got a cool design. computerforums should take an example of "modern design" and do something like it(different colors ofcourse). the page is http://www.htmlforums.com
> 
> also look at the logo.
> 
> Burgon



Personaly I think thats too, uhh bright? But I do think we need to upgrade the forums so they look better too. Its of couse up to ian though.

Heres some themes I think are cool, but they are phpnuke and this site uses someting different, right?

http://www.nukecops.com/modules.php...ame=Gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php


----------



## spacedude89

Ok, heres the idea. i did it REALLY quick so its not that good, but you get the idea. kinda a timeline....







i have two other ideas when i get home...


----------



## ian

computerhakk said:
			
		

> will you be willing to put up an animated banner? or ordinary banner only?


no animation


----------



## computerhakk

ian said:
			
		

> no animation


thanks for clearing stuff up.

3 quick ones to have me up for the runnings also 
Didn't do much. just kept it like it looked like alread, just different logo and font.


----------



## Burgon

yeah, those themes are cool (http://www.nukecops.com/modules.php?...view_album.php)
I personally love the pink one...
...no i am joking i like the black and red one...


Burgon


----------



## lee101

heres something i thought of:

www.freewebs.com/leef

as you can see i'm not graphically talented


----------



## Dr Studly

that is alright, but we should use the windows vista start bar
i have the most accuate windows vista visual style i have seen (andi have seen about 50)


----------



## Geoff

Burgon said:
			
		

> I think this entire website needs a design update...
> this is really so old design...
> its kinda ugly...


Thats the reason why i like this forum.  I like the simple design and easy navigation, much better then the other forums.


----------



## Burgon

The Windows vista Start bars are seethrough.
that aint good!
i prefer the longhorn style (the style that was for longhorn until it was changed to vista see through style)

Burgon


----------



## stalex111

This is like the C:/OMPUTERFORUM one, great idea, but it only works for windows...


----------



## Antiodontalgic

The current one goes with the theme.. Keep it


----------



## stalex111

I was thinking something a bit like this...tell me.
http://server5.pictiger.com/img/16622/picture-hosting/cflogo-1--copie.jpg


----------



## stalex111

Wait, this is better...


----------



## dragon2309

its a good idea but its too big and doesnt fit with the current theme


----------



## lee101

Antiodontalgic said:
			
		

> The current one goes with the theme.. Keep it


I tihnk you're right there, if the logo does change the whole theme for the forum would probably have to be changed too to keep the logo & forum looking good together


----------



## stalex111

ok...just give me some ideas...i'll see what i can do.


----------



## dragon2309

it needs to be sharp, sofisticated and fit with the current theme.


----------



## dragon2309

another one from me


----------



## dragon2309

resurrection time methinks..... tried to mimmick what whoever done webdesignforum.com's one did, didnt go too bad, need a suggestion for the image no the left though, i couldnt fnd a suitable replacement...

my latest:




dragon


----------



## Liam

It's a bit basic; i'd also like to see more forums!


----------



## dragon2309

Liam said:
			
		

> It's a bit basic; i'd also like to see more forums!


and you can do better, c'mon, stop criticising and start making. and what do you mean you'd like to see more forums....??

anyway, its only as basic as the current one is... just slightly modernized, slightly

draogn


----------



## Burgon

Erm, u spelled your name wrong draogn.
I like your Idea thou. Like Jancz3rt says: Simplicity is the beauty. (however it was)
Makes it alot more like "2006"


----------



## apj101

Burgon said:
			
		

> Erm, u spelled your name wrong draogn.
> I like your Idea thou. Like Jancz3rt says: Simplicity is the beaty. (how ever it was)
> Makes it alot more like "2006"


and you spelt beauty wrong


----------



## jancz3rt

apj101 said:
			
		

> and you spelt beauty wrong



and however is not "how ever" 

OK ... so since this thread has been woken from the dead, are new logo designs still welcome?

JAN


----------



## dragon2309

well, ian said this today - http://www.computerforum.com/showpost.php?p=296272&postcount=5 so im guessing yes they are, but its no longer a full on competition, as if it ever was, lol.... im going to refine my one a lot and make it cool loking. the colour gradient is a bit imiting as to what you can do though...

D--R--A--G--O--N  <<----- Happy now burgon


----------



## Burgon

Ok i corrected all my mistakes. GRRRR
I am 12 and I've bin learnin' english for 3 years.
PLEASE MERCY


----------



## Skizzor

3d logo and a new layout. I think the layout looks to plain.


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Here's a couple ideas I wipped up using Illustrator all color and fonts can be changed.  

Does anyone know the current font used in the banner?


----------



## dragon2309

heres another one from me.....






dragon

kk, that was more blurry than it looked in photoshop, lol, heres thwe unblurry version


----------



## s_m_w_d

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> heres another one from me.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragon
> 
> kk, that was more blurry than it looked in photoshop, lol, heres thwe unblurry version


I like I like best so far!


----------



## i.Angel

I think it would be cool if we could have like 3D buttons... like the futurist type like they have on this forum:

http://www.tech-forums.net/

^ Not exactly like it, but something like it


----------



## jbrown456

Aha! Glad to see this thread back up and going!

I will try and make a new design, but, photoshop is not my, uhhhh, thing. lol


----------



## geek 0001

did this in ms paint


----------



## Dr Studly

spacedude89 said:
			
		

>


i still like space dudes the best...


----------



## Geoff

Heres one that i just made:


----------



## kjkiller

thats pretty narly


----------



## lee101

here's my attempt:






Lee


----------



## Bobo

It looks cool, but this is not just a software forum.  Incorporate hardware into it somehow.


----------



## lee101

this one has hardware in it, but i think it looks a bit crowded:





Maybe i can come up with something in the middle

edit: Here's something somewhere in the middle





Lee


----------



## apj101

lee i do like those one, maybe just keep the win, linux, and apple logo.

Also not too sure on the font, but i love the images


----------



## lee101

hmm, the font, i'll look for something better now, i did try it with this:




but it went really really fuzzy

Lee 

edit:
here they are with the linux, apple, windows logos but with different fonts:
1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




has anyone got any suggestions on the font, i can't think of anything that looks great

edit 2:
with the current computerforum font:





Lee


----------



## Geoff

I like the last two the best.


----------



## Dr Studly

i think we need to redo our whole ComputerForum colors them and make it more bubbly!!!


----------



## apj101

i like number 5 and edit 2 (with current font)


----------



## The-Llamalizer

Encore4More said:
			
		

> i think we need to redo our whole ComputerForum colors them and make it more bubbly!!!



along those lines, you could do like another forum i frequent, notebookforums.com, and make different styles/color schemes for the forum that u can change on the fly via a dropdown menu


----------



## Dr Studly

or just a little more modern looking... mebbe since it is a computer forum, we could have it a little Vista-ish? or XP-ish? as in the look/theme...

or i little more modern... kinda like ipodwizard.net... i think they are using the same general layout as us, just differenct icons and colors... i don't really like our icons... they look like they are from the windows 2000 era
but that is just MO


----------



## 34erd

I like it perfectly well... its really clean.  



> from the windows 2000 era


Whats wrong with that?  Windows 2000 rocked, lol.


----------



## Dr Studly

34erd said:
			
		

> Whats wrong with that?  Windows 2000 rocked, lol.


we are talking about looks! and xp (IMO) looks cooler...
if i had it my way i would want something vista looking-ish... i dont, which is fine...

also what would be SWEET! would be the home page of CF having like computer news and links to the rules, stickies, most often asked questions on CF, and most popular threads at the time, and on the center of the page there is a big link/picture that says GO TO THE FORUMS!


----------



## jbrown456

As long as we don't talk about windows ME, lol.

I am still working on my logo, I am slow in photoshop.  lol

And I have a bit of a cold right now so I am talking it easy.


----------



## Dr Studly

shoot... my brain just thought of like a million things we could change/add to computer forum to make the site a better forum!!! should i post them here or make a new thread about it??


----------



## jbrown456

Just post 'em up here!


----------



## jbrown456

lee101 said:
			
		

> heres something i thought of:
> 
> www.freewebs.com/leef
> 
> as you can see i'm not graphically talented



Have all the buttons and links to get around CF open "windows".


----------



## Dr Studly

ok, i've been to a bunch of forums... and CF is really boring... (no offence IAN)

if we do some of these, we could really put the bar up for the standard for computer forums... ( i can see techforums thinking... uh-oh... doom )

like there are just little things we could do... most of this stuff i picked up from ipodwizard.net... and i beleive they use the same setup as us baisically...

SIGNATURES!!!lol... most forums let their members put small picutures in their signature!!! c'mon, we could do that!

Gif avatars... that could be like a special privilage to members that can be trusted not to dishonor that privilage...

Computer Forum Home Page:
If your a member:
on the Right of page: USER CP
Center Of Page: something that like could automaticly update news from computer news website... in the middle of news could be a big bubbly looking link that you CAN't miss, that says: ENTER THE FORUMS
Top of page: Advertisement and advertisement on the mottem (i.e. newegg advertisements on top of page, red bull advertisements on bottom of page )
somewhere on the page there could be links to: stickies, commonly asked questions (make sure that is very visible so people don't start posting without seeing if it has already been asked), and currently hot threads...

a very clean vista-ish looking theme... a theme with "appealing" or "attracting" colors... more clean-cut (but still bubbly), modern icons (we could get some of the CF members that are more skilled in this to help in making this new theme...) not so professional that it would scare people away, but not so unprofessional that it would scare people away (if you know what i mean)


then when u click enter the forums you will see what looks like the current homepage (just whith the new theme w/ the new icons)

make the off topic section so that it doesn't up your post count... (so people can post more conversation and keep a community here without just wanting to up their post counts...)


oh and are we using pre-made theme or premade icons and stuff??

- caleb

tell me if you want me to post more of my ideas... this i wat should be done IMO


----------



## jbrown456

Post all ya got! lol

I like your ideas though!

Where's Ian??? No comments, lol...


----------



## Dr Studly

jbrown456 said:
			
		

> Lee101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres something i thought of:
> 
> www.freewebs.com/leef
> 
> as you can see i'm not graphically talented
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrown456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have all the buttons and links to get around CF open "windows".
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

i wus thinking something like that windows start bar... except witht the vista theme/startbar...


----------



## 4W4K3

Your ideas are good, but only for certain types of forums I think.

.gif images take a long time to load, compared to .jpeg's and the like. That means people on slow connectiosn would have to wait longer, and it might discourage them from coming on the forums.

same with signatures. the more graphics on the page, the longer it takes to load. it's no problem for us DSL/Cable guys on fast machines. But for people on slower connections, or even faster connections with incredibly slow PC's (like me) the images and fancy graphics make the loading time crawl.


----------



## Dr Studly

i am not graphically talented  so this is my idea, you guys would have to draw it out (if you like it)












also that could be used as the sidebar on my idea of the CF homepage...


also idk about you guys but i am on CF 24/7 (almost) and i wouldn't minde CF having something like a windows CF desktop (like google desktop) or CF sidebar...


yes slow forums could cause ppl to stay away, but so would boring forums... (no offence anyone... i love CF)...
and more people liek apealing colors than slow computers... ok, look at the PC in my signature... that runs some of the more graphicly styled forums more than fine...

i have been to forums with images in the sig, and it opens fine... and the majority of people nowadays that would come to CF the way it is now prolly have Cable/DSL anyway! i think as technology advanced... so should internet pages (i.e. computer forum)


----------



## jbrown456

That is like the best idea I have heard so far.


----------



## Dr Studly

jbrown456 said:
			
		

> That is like the best idea I have heard so far.


thanks!



			
				4W4K3 said:
			
		

> Your ideas are good, but only for certain types of forums I think.
> 
> .gif images take a long time to load, compared to .jpeg's and the like. That means people on slow connectiosn would have to wait longer, and it might discourage them from coming on the forums.
> 
> same with signatures. the more graphics on the page, the longer it takes to load. it's no problem for us DSL/Cable guys on fast machines. But for people on slower connections, or even faster connections with incredibly slow PC's (like me) the images and fancy graphics make the loading time crawl.


none of those ideas would be slower than using "My Computer" on windows vista... or windows xp...


----------



## dragon2309

just to let you know encore4more, any decent sidebar has an RSS feed reader built in, the one i use for instance, i loaded up the cofo's RSS feed into it and bigno, there it is...

there is the sidebar with the feed on it...





and if you hold your moue over it you get some details (shown below) then you can click ang GO GO GO....






just thought i'd let you know

dragon


----------



## Dr Studly

eh... not really a sidebar i meant... (btw, i had that sidebar but is slowe my PC down...)
like kinda like something on the start menu bar...
i.e. like WMP on the start bar... something that type of CF plugin


----------



## dragon2309

oh ok, sorry, got the wrong end of the stick. and ive heard people say that about this sidebar, but it doesnt slow my PC down hardly at ll, at peak it uses 2% CPU usage, and only an average of about 6Mb memory, i think i can spare both of those

dragon


----------



## Dr Studly

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> oh ok, sorry, got the wrong end of the stick. and ive heard people say that about this sidebar, but it doesnt slow my PC down hardly at ll, at peak it uses 2% CPU usage, and only an average of about 6Mb memory, i think i can spare both of those



ya, well ur computer is a little better than mine


----------



## jbrown456

Lol, a sidebar/toolbar is a good idea!


----------



## jbrown456

Your idea of using somthing like this:






Here:







Is a good idea. 

What about the vista sidebar?






I have the psd too, if anyone wants it:
http://www.freewebs.com/computerforumlogo/sidebar.psd


----------



## dragon2309

thats a cool sidebar design, have you been making that by yourself, thats really cool, well done

*edit* - although i cant get your link to work/download at all... stupid freewebs


----------



## Dr Studly

the vista sidebar would be escpecially great if we used a vista theme for CF



			
				dragon2309 said:
			
		

> thats a cool sidebar design, have you been making that by yourself, thats really cool, well done
> 
> *edit* - although i cant get your link to work/download at all... stupid freewebs


thats a pic the sidebar that will come vista... jbrown, correct me if i am wrong

you see the search bar? that could be used like this search function we have now...


----------



## dragon2309

is it, i dont remeber seeing anything that loked tlike that when i was running vista, mind you it was beta 4079, which is a tad old now

dragon


----------



## Dr Studly

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> is it, i dont remeber seeing anything that loked tlike that when i was running vista, mind you it was beta 4079, which is a tad old now
> 
> dragon


yeap, they are having one... here is a picture of it...



			
				jbrown456 said:
			
		

> *What about the vista sidebar?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the psd too, if anyone wants it:
> http://www.freewebs.com/computerforumlogo/sidebar.psd


notice he says "what about the vista sidebar"


----------



## jbrown456

Yeah, that is the vista sidebar. I just made it with the links in it for the user cp:


----------



## Dr Studly

thats good!!!

fix this in the search tho:


----------



## jbrown456

Well, here is a start:





That is the sidebar in action. Now, just trying to think of the top section, and, the actual subject here, the logo. lol 

EDIT: Dragon, the psd should work now.


----------



## dragon2309

i have to agree that does look damn swish, but also damn outta place at the moment, and this has been raise several timwes before, ian does not want it changed in such a majoy way. Read the title of this topic, then look at what your suggesting.

draogn


----------



## jbrown456

Yes, let's get this thread back to the logo!!! 

Here is the 2nd version of the psd if you want it though:
http://www.freewebs.com/computerforumlogo/sidebar2.psd

EDIT: My photoshop layers are messy in that psd, so, if you want to use it, go ahead, but have fun sorting it.


----------



## Dr Studly

jbrown456 said:
			
		

> Yes, let's get this thread back to the logo!!!


yea, lets... im gona go wokr out now... i'll make a new thread about changing CF's look in general...


----------



## Geoff

jbrown456 said:
			
		

> Well, here is a start:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the sidebar in action. Now, just trying to think of the top section, and, the actual subject here, the logo. lol


I think that looks really good, but you would also need to change the site layout and color scheme for it to match.


----------



## jbrown456

Well here is my go at the logos. I am not a photoshop master so.... there not anything special...


----------



## 4W4K3

Encore4More said:
			
		

> none of those ideas would be slower than using "My Computer" on windows vista... or windows xp...



Your "My Computer" does not contain .gif images it has to download and display (avatars), neither does it contain several images (signatures) it has to download and display.

There is a big difference between simply opening an image saved on your harddrive, and downloading an image in a web browser and viewing it. The pictures do not instantaneously appear if you have 56K, they have to be downloaded first.

So if you have an image heady website, or a very graphically intense layout...it's going to take forever to load. Not so much for you guys who have fast PC and internet connections, but for others it can be a pain.

Not to mention, why don't we allow .gif avatars and fancy graphics and signatures on this forum already? It's not the first time it's been suggested I hope you realize. It does look nice, but it can also look cluttered, and loading time is more important than fancy looks.

Not bringing down any ideas, so far the suggestions and work have been excellent. Just trying to be practical.


----------



## Dr Studly

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> Not so much for you guys who have fast PC and internet connections, but for others it can be a pain.


well for one... i don't have a fast PC (look in my signature )
these days there are more people that care about looks, then there are people with dial-up...


----------



## 4W4K3

Encore4More said:
			
		

> well for one... i don't have a fast PC (look in my signature )
> these days there are more people that care about looks, then there are people with dial-up...



It's twice as fast as mine 

We'll just have to wait and see what the staff thinks. I'm just a member voicing my opinion, I have no power lol.


----------



## SFR

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> We'll just have to wait and see what the staff thinks. I'm just a member voicing my opinion, I have no power lol.


 
I like the way the forum is currently set up.  I also like the fact that ian will allow a new Logo at the top - if someone creates one that catches his eye.  While I like your ideas Encore4More, I don't think it will ever happen.  I also do not like forums that are cluttered...  The way the forum currently looks, it makes the content of the forum stand out above the graphics ...which is really what this forum is all about!

As 4W4K3 said, we will have to wait and see what ian thinks.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yeah*

I do feel that the current layout and color scheme is very good and needs no changes. I always argued for a change of the image, nothing else. I think that it should be something more professional looking, but nothing over the top.

JAN


----------



## The-Llamalizer

Encore4More said:
			
		

> or just a little more modern looking... mebbe since it is a computer forum, we could have it a little Vista-ish? or XP-ish? as in the look/theme...
> 
> or i little more modern... kinda like ipodwizard.net... i think they are using the same general layout as us, just differenct icons and colors... i don't really like our icons... they look like they are from the windows 2000 era
> but that is just MO



MO? you modus operandi?

jk.


----------



## jbrown456

Any comments from Ian??


----------



## ian

only thing up for change is the logo, not the user control panel or color scheme. Any new logo would have to be in line with the current color scheme.


----------



## dragon2309

he he, you all saw it coming.... anyway, back to the logo designs now

dragon


----------



## jbrown456

Why oh why do I have to come here and make this stupid thread active again??? Next time it dies down to the second page, I for one am leaving it...

Ideas???


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

what font is used for Computer Forum in the banner


----------



## dragon2309

im not sure, but i would guess that the logo needs to be bought up to date, using that same font isn't going to do that very well

wow, revived, nice, *opens up photoshop*

dragon2309


----------



## jbrown456

lol, April 16th was the last post in here other than today (and it was by me too ), I still think that there needs to be a new logo. I just wonder if this thread will take off again?


----------



## apj101

there is another thread of the same topic around at the mo, i think wires have been crossed


----------



## lb562high

dragon2309 said:


> im not sure, but i would guess that the logo needs to be bought up to date, using that same font isn't going to do that very well
> 
> wow, revived, nice, *opens up photoshop*
> 
> dragon2309



i like the font we have up there just fine...the backgorund pic and color need to be updated..IMO anyway


----------

